# Sunningdale Old&New 2023 summer



## evemccc (Oct 6, 2022)

I’m in contact with Sunningdale with regards arranging a day there on both courses, plus breakfast, lunch and the usual 

I’m looking to organise something for around 25 people minimum, assuming there is sufficient interest..

I also want it to be as hassle-free as possible, so clear dates of deadlines for deposits and full payments will be given. 
Unfortunately I cannot give an indication of date yet, as Sunningdale are currently in the process of arranging their calendar for next year, and want to know if 1) if we’re genuine and our numbers, and 2) their own schedule. Based on that we’ll be offered dates.

Given the choice I would like to do it in late May in early June, or very early September.

The price isn’t finalised, but I’ve been told it is likely to be in the region of £350 or so…certainly it’s a substantial saving on the green fees and the the provisional info I’ve had it sounds a (relatively) excellent deal

Sorry if it’s a bit vague so far, please reply to express genuine interest 

Thanks


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 6, 2022)

I would be interested in this


----------



## Optom (Oct 6, 2022)

I’d be up for it


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2022)

Count me in, subject to dates


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 6, 2022)

I'd be in, happy to pay the day its confirmed!


----------



## evemccc (Oct 6, 2022)

Hopefully you’re in also @IanM ?


----------



## IanM (Oct 6, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Hopefully you’re in also @IanM ?
		
Click to expand...

Stupid money, obscene,  outrageous.

Do I pay by Bacs or cheque??


----------



## Dando (Oct 6, 2022)

Yes please


----------



## evemccc (Oct 6, 2022)

IanM said:



			Stupid money, obscene,  outrageous.

Do I pay by Bacs or cheque?? 

Click to expand...

Simple. You can do both. You can pay yours by Bacs, and you can pay mine by cheque😂


----------



## Duckster (Oct 6, 2022)

Depending on dates, I’d be well up for this!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2022)

Ooh yes please if early summer 👌


----------



## chimpo1 (Oct 6, 2022)

I am very interested depending upon the date. Could probably add a +1 too.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 6, 2022)

Would be interested


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 6, 2022)

Yes please. Count me in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2022)

If the dates work for me I'm interested.


----------



## gopher99 (Oct 7, 2022)

I am up for it depending on dates, probably the best 36 holes day I have ever played.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm up for it too, subject to dat........etc etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2022)

Count me in please


----------



## evemccc (Oct 7, 2022)

Glad to see this appeals, we need a few more (25 minimum) to make it viable - I’d like to get back to Sunningdale as soon as I can ideally 👍🏻


----------



## IanM (Oct 7, 2022)

How soon after providing a date do they want a deposit?


----------



## evemccc (Oct 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			How soon after providing a date do they want a deposit?
		
Click to expand...

They will (or won’t) offer us a date once they know how many approx we are, and how that relates to their calendar of events and other societies — not reached that discussion yet

Ideally I’m hopeful of having 25 people (at least) by today so I can get back to them before close of play this afternoon


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Count me in please
		
Click to expand...

Lol
You pull out of everything 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 7, 2022)

I’m interested but at the moment can’t commit.


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 7, 2022)

Yes please.


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 7, 2022)

Date dependent but also interested


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 7, 2022)

Interested depending on dates


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2022)

I missed out on the last visit and have been kicking myself ever since, so it's a "yes" from me, again dependent on dates.
Thank you
xxx


----------



## MACM85 (Oct 7, 2022)

Interested, Date depending. I am 20mins around the corner. Long as it doesn't clash with any holidays abroad I am good for it!


----------



## evemccc (Oct 7, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I missed out on the last visit and have been kicking myself ever since, so it's a "yes" from me, again dependent on dates.
Thank you
xxx
		
Click to expand...

Great to hear

But the kisses are not required 🤪🤣


----------



## Teebs (Oct 7, 2022)

+1


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Oct 7, 2022)

+1


----------



## simo71 (Oct 7, 2022)

Interested x2 dependent on dates


----------



## The Lion (Oct 7, 2022)

I’d be interested. Maybe including a plus one. Thanks.

This used to be a popular day out in the past. Maybe it can be a big one again.

There’s defo a good chance at the upcoming H4H to promote it to a wider group. That way we may be able to get the cost down… 

Happy to help organise and chase people!

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Dando (Oct 7, 2022)

i've got a possible +1


----------



## sam85 (Oct 7, 2022)

Definitely keen depending on dates


----------



## The Lion (Oct 7, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I’m in contact with Sunningdale with regards arranging a day there on both courses, plus breakfast, lunch and the usual 

I’m looking to organise something for around 25 people minimum, assuming there is sufficient interest..

I also want it to be as hassle-free as possible, so clear dates of deadlines for deposits and full payments will be given. 
Unfortunately I cannot give an indication of date yet, as Sunningdale are currently in the process of arranging their calendar for next year, and want to know if 1) if we’re genuine and our numbers, and 2) their own schedule. Based on that we’ll be offered dates.

Given the choice I would like to do it in late May in early June, or very early September.

The price isn’t finalised, but I’ve been told it is likely to be in the region of £350 or so…certainly it’s a substantial saving on the green fees and the the provisional info I’ve had it sounds a (relatively) excellent deal

Sorry if it’s a bit vague so far, please reply to express genuine interest 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

A quick suggestion: if we do go ahead, could I recommend late July or August. 

It’s just that if we’re paying so much money, it’d be great to play it when the heather is in bloom!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2022)

The Lion said:



			A quick suggestion: if we do go ahead, could I recommend late July or August.

It’s just that if we’re paying so much money, it’d be great to play it when the heather is in bloom!
		
Click to expand...

Thick heather causes premature ageing, ugliness, beard growth and tennis elbow 😱😱😱


----------



## petema99 (Oct 7, 2022)

definitely in depending on date. did the 36 hole day in late May this year - truly one of the great golf days out


----------



## evemccc (Oct 7, 2022)

The Lion said:



			A quick suggestion: if we do go ahead, could I recommend late July or August.

It’s just that if we’re paying so much money, it’d be great to play it when the heather is in bloom!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it’s the time they’re not allowing societies there

We’ll see what they come back with — but I of course agree in principle that heathland golf with heather in full colour is ideal


----------



## paddyc (Oct 7, 2022)

Can I think about it and let you know..........................yeah I'm in. 
Love Sunningdale


----------



## chico (Oct 7, 2022)

Number 1 on my bucket list. I would go.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2022)

Reading the website might see me having to withdraw from this. As much as I want to play, there is no way I'm going to be able to walk 36. My old trotters wouldn't cope.
And it says it's a non buggy course...😥😥😥😥


----------



## evemccc (Oct 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Reading the website might see me having to withdraw from this. As much as I want to play, there is no way I'm going to be able to walk 36. My old trotters wouldn't cope.
And it says it's a non buggy course...😥😥😥😥
		
Click to expand...

That’s a shame..

You could play 18 holes of the best inland golf in Europe, and then enjoy the food (breakfast, lunch, afternoon tea) and company of us fine folk…still pretty good value?


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Reading the website might see me having to withdraw from this. As much as I want to play, there is no way I'm going to be able to walk 36. My old trotters wouldn't cope.
And it says it's a non buggy course...😥😥😥😥
		
Click to expand...

I’ll strap you to my trolley


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ll strap you to my trolley
		
Click to expand...

All joking aside..... it's horrible getting old.
😥😥😥😥


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Reading the website might see me having to withdraw from this. As much as I want to play, there is no way I'm going to be able to walk 36. My old trotters wouldn't cope.
And it says it's a non buggy course...😥😥😥😥
		
Click to expand...

From the last meet we did there. 

They do have buggies so don’t let it put you off from going. 

Only caveat is you have to pay a caddy to drive them as they won’t let you drive the buggy.


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			From the last meet we did there.

They do have buggies so don’t let it put you off from going.

Only caveat is you have to pay a caddy to drive them as they won’t let you drive the buggy.
		
Click to expand...

I think this will suit him better


----------



## Wilson (Oct 8, 2022)

Yes please LQ!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 8, 2022)

Wilson said:



			Yes please LQ!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha it’s not me running this one 😉 

Well done to @evemccc for taking it up 👍


----------



## Wilson (Oct 8, 2022)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ha ha it’s not me running this one 😉

Well done to @evemccc for taking it up 👍
		
Click to expand...

I may have read the title and just jumped straight on and said yes, just assumed it was you! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			All joking aside..... it's horrible getting old.
😥😥😥😥
		
Click to expand...

I'll take your word for it old codger 😁


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 8, 2022)

Put on watch just in case the dates suit.


----------



## wookie (Oct 9, 2022)

Subject to dates I’m up for this and probably with plus 3 if that’s possible please


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2022)

wookie said:



			Subject to dates I’m up for this and probably with plus 3 if that’s possible please
		
Click to expand...

You haven't got that many friends!!!
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## VVega (Oct 9, 2022)

+2


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 10, 2022)

If the dates work, I’m in.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 10, 2022)

I could have my arm twisted, dates dependant, and may bring a guest if allowed.


----------



## wookie (Oct 13, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			You haven't got that many friends!!!
🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I know - they're just some random blokes I asked down the golf club


----------



## Simonsmh (Oct 14, 2022)

Count me in. + 2/3 guests


----------



## evemccc (Oct 14, 2022)

Awaiting response from Sunningdale with what we’ve been offered re: a concrete date and numbers 👍🏻


----------



## Cake (Oct 15, 2022)

I’m up for this for sure 👍🏼


----------



## dufferman (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm up for this!!


----------



## Crooky1967 (Oct 18, 2022)

I would be happy to play. Played both courses end of August this year and they were stunning considering the drought we had. Great lunch as well.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Oct 27, 2022)

I’d be up for this 👍


----------



## evemccc (Oct 28, 2022)

SUNNINGDALE (36 Holes) DAY 

I have been offered WEDNESDAY 7 JUNE for the following at Sunningdale:

Old Course in AM New Course in PM.
Breakfast, Lunch (Jacket and tie required), Afternoon Tea
Range balls and use of practice facilities and trolleys —- all for 
£350 inclusive of VAT

*HOWEVER - I only have 5 spots available - *as there was a much better take-up from my club than expected —-so it really has to be first come first served!

(I will take be taking names for a reserve list)

IMPORTANT - I need to pay Sunningdale 50% of the payment as a deposit by the 7th NOVEMBER (so *£175 pp by the 7/11/22*) and the remaining £175 by mid April 2023.

If you’d like to come then please PM me and I’ll send my bank details. First come first served really is the only fair way I think 

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy_T (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes please 🙏 

Will PM you for bank details


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2022)

Gah, 36 holes in a day, don’t think I could manage that 🙈


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

Thanks for organising this. Unfortunately I have ruptured an Achilles’ tendon and there’s no way I can commit to a 36 hole event until I have some idea about the rehab period.

If you don’t mind please put me on the reserve list and I’ll know nearer the day if I could stand in or have to stand down.

Either way I hope the sun shines for you and you have a fantastic day. It really is something else.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for organising this. Unfortunately I have ruptured an Achilles’ tendon and there’s no way I can commit to a 36 hole event until I have some idea about the rehab period.

If you don’t mind please put me on the reserve list and I’ll know nearer the day if I could stand in or have to stand down.

Either way I hope the sun shines for you and you have a fantastic day. It really is something else.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that - Thank you for the good weather wishes!

You’re down as First reserve 👍🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Sorry to hear that - Thank you for the good weather wishes!

You’re down as First reserve 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. If I know that I won’t be good for then I’ll let you know as soon as I do.


----------



## chico (Oct 28, 2022)

I can't commit just now but would go on a reserve list if that's possible. Thanks for organising.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 28, 2022)

chico said:



			I can't commit just now but would go on a reserve list if that's possible. Thanks for organising.
		
Click to expand...

No. 2 reserve


----------



## DaveR (Oct 28, 2022)

So this has been advertised as a forum trip but it isn't really 🤔


----------



## Teebs (Oct 28, 2022)

False advertising.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			So this has been advertised as a forum trip but it isn't really 🤔
		
Click to expand...

In fairness the organiser may have been put off reading about previous meets where the people put their names down then have to be chased for money , organiser was out of pocket for no shows and another one had a card thrown at him for slow play.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2022)

@evemccc  Have to say a little disappointed 
No mention of your club having first dibs in the opening post, it was looking like a spectacular forum event. 

Now we are filling half a dozen gaps at most

Not what it said on the tin 😞


----------



## evemccc (Oct 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



@evemccc  Have to say a little disappointed
No mention of your club having first dibs in the opening post, it was looking like a spectacular forum event.

Now we are filling half a dozen gaps at most

Not what it said on the tin 😞
		
Click to expand...



I would like to clarify a couple of points

I have been given a date and space for 24 golfers (there is another society also there that day). I can always ask Sunningdale for more spaces if required, albeit it has been stressed that it may not be possible to have many more due to two societies being there that day.

There should be 7 people from this forum, 5 of my friends external to my club and external to this forum. There will be 12 from my club AND friends / family members of people from my club (clearly not everyone from my club knows each other…far from it) and so most people going won’t know more than two or three people.

I hope you appreciate that there really isn’t a long time at all between being offered a date and having to accept it with 50% of full payment.

Whatever date was offered there will be someone who was keen who genuinely couldn’t make it due to prior holiday plans or whatever. There will also, regrettably, always be people who will verbally commit to anything and then back-out — and if this happened this would threaten to de-rail the whole thing for everyone else if I was to be unable to get the numbers (payment) required in a short time frame, due to people backing out.
Likewise, whoever the organising person is they will be responsible and liable for payment - once the contract is signed — I have seen society meets get mooted and then not get off the ground in the way it was planned (Harrogate recently with people having already booked accom.) or not at all — and as great as the Hayling day was, everyone on this forum saw the number of changes, additions and cancellations and admin effort that went on for the best part of a year and right to the end. I fully understand life can bit complicated and ‘things happen’ with regard to force changes, but I am personally not able to devote to time to organise a society day at Sunningdale for 50+ people and I don’t want to have to spend time and effort chasing people who could easily go to ground / disappear from the forum / bail-out etc. as can and does easily happen

If I’m organising a day at Sunningdale and I’m liable, then of course going to invite my friends, and a few people I know I can vouch for. This was only done two days ago.
There will be 7 people from the forum..about a third of the group. And if there is a definite commitment I can certainly try and attempt to get another one or two tee-times for another four-ball or two


----------



## DaveR (Oct 28, 2022)

evemccc said:



			I would like to clarify a couple of points

I have been given a date and space for 24 golfers (there is another society also there that day). I can always ask Sunningdale for more spaces if required, albeit it has been stressed that it may not be possible to have many more due to two societies being there that day.

There should be 7 people from this forum, 5 of my friends external to my club and external to this forum. There will be 12 from my club AND friends / family members of people from my club (clearly not everyone from my club knows each other…far from it) and so most people going won’t know more than two or three people.

I hope you appreciate that there really isn’t a long time at all between being offered a date and having to accept it with 50% of full payment.

Whatever date was offered there will be someone who was keen who genuinely couldn’t make it due to prior holiday plans or whatever. There will also, regrettably, always be people who will verbally commit to anything and then back-out — and if this happened this would threaten to de-rail the whole thing for everyone else if I was to be unable to get the numbers (payment) required in a short time frame, due to people backing out.
Likewise, whoever the organising person is they will be responsible and liable for payment - once the contract is signed — I have seen society meets get mooted and then not get off the ground in the way it was planned (Harrogate recently with people having already booked accom.) or not at all — and as great as the Hayling day was, everyone on this forum saw the number of changes, additions and cancellations and admin effort that went on for the best part of a year and right to the end. I fully understand life can bit complicated and ‘things happen’ with regard to force changes, but I am personally not able to devote to time to organise a society day at Sunningdale for 50+ people and I don’t want to have to spend time and effort chasing people who could easily go to ground / disappear from the forum / bail-out etc. as can and does easily happen

If I’m organising a day at Sunningdale and I’m liable, then of course going to invite my friends, and a few people I know I can vouch for. This was only done two days ago.
There will be 7 people from the forum..about a third of the group. And if there is a definite commitment I can certainly try and attempt to get another one or two tee-times for another four-ball or two
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but your opening post implied a forum meet. You should have clearly stated that you are organising a day out for family/friends/club mates and there may be some spare places that you can open up to the forum.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 28, 2022)

Agree it’s never easy organising an event, but there has been lots of interest in this and if you had come on 2 days ago (when you knew the date) and said , this is the date, 24 places, this is the cost, 50 % deposit NOW, I suspect you would have been full within hours. 

As it is, I suspect many will now not bother, which is a shame


----------



## evemccc (Oct 28, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Sorry but your opening post implied a forum meet. You should have clearly stated that you are organising a day out for family/friends/club mates and there may be some spare places that you can open up to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I didn’t see any expression of interest from you, however I can certainly try and get another tee-time or two to have two more four-balls of forum members if you’d like? Are you saying you’d like to join?


----------



## evemccc (Oct 28, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Agree it’s never easy organising an event, but there has been lots of interest in this and if you had come on 2 days ago (when you knew the date) and said , this is the date, 24 places, this is the cost, 50 % deposit NOW, I suspect you would have been full within hours.

As it is, I suspect many will now not bother, which is a shame
		
Click to expand...

Well we can agree to differ I guess

Some from the forum who expressed interest can’t play because of the date given, some can’t do 36 in one day (which is what I’ve been offered), and given that there is always ‘slippage’ between verbal commitment and ‘payment commitment’ - I don’t think the numbers I got in the expressions of interest necessarily would have guaranteed 25/25 people to pay and enabled me to accept in a short space of time

Are you saying you’d like to join if I can get another fourball tee-time or two? That could be 11 or 15 from the forum if I got that and the ‘majority’? Would you be in? Because I’ll certainly get on to Sunningdale on Monday AM if that’s required


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2022)

@evemccc well done for at least trying to organise this meet, i very much doubt those who are so upset with how you're organising it will step up to the plate with an alternative and organise a mega meet.

No wonder @Liverbirdie and @Lincoln Quaker  have jibbed organising meets after seeing some response's  here.

Could i go on the reserve list please


----------



## chimpo1 (Oct 28, 2022)

I work on a Wednesday so that date isn't manageable for me. Thanks for setting something up though.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 28, 2022)

Sadly will have to count myself out as having looked at the visitor information on the Sunningdale website I will need to show a HI of 18 or less.  I’ll need to lose two shots by then and our next qualifier is not until late April, so probably unlikely.

Thanks for organising and hope the day goes well.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 28, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Sadly will have to count myself out as having looked at the visitor information on the Sunningdale website I will need to show a HI of 18 or less.  I’ll need to lose two shots by then and our next qualifier is not until late April, so probably unlikely.

Thanks for organising and hope the day goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - best wishes for lowering the handicap next year  👍🏻


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Sadly will have to count myself out as having looked at the visitor information on the Sunningdale website I will need to show a HI of 18 or less.  I’ll need to lose two shots by then and our next qualifier is not until late April, so probably unlikely.

Thanks for organising and hope the day goes well.
		
Click to expand...

They wont ask you for a HI certificate for a society day.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2022)

GG26 said:



			Sadly will have to count myself out as having looked at the visitor information on the Sunningdale website I will need to show a HI of 18 or less.  I’ll need to lose two shots by then and our next qualifier is not until late April, so probably unlikely.

Thanks for organising and hope the day goes well.
		
Click to expand...

You can happily borrow mine 😅👀🤔


----------



## The Lion (Oct 29, 2022)

I’m still interested, thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 30, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Hi all,
I am looking to arrange a day at Sunningdale for some friends and members of my club. I am trying to book something for around two dozen players, which will give me about 6 or 7 spaces free for forum members if they'd like to come along and join us.

I also want it to be as hassle-free as possible, so clear dates of deadlines for deposits and full payments will be given.
Unfortunately I cannot give an indication of date yet, as Sunningdale are currently in the process of arranging their calendar for next year, and want to know if 1) if we’re genuine and our numbers, and 2) their own schedule. Based on that we’ll be offered dates.

Given the choice I would like to do it in late May in early June, or very early September.

The price isn’t finalised, but I’ve been told it is likely to be in the region of £350 or so…certainly it’s a substantial saving on the green fees and the the provisional info I’ve had it sounds a (relatively) excellent deal

Sorry if it’s a bit vague so far, *but please respond to express genuine interest for one of the 6 or 7 spaces that will be available.*

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

For next year........


----------



## IanM (Oct 30, 2022)

If I was told I needed to pay 50% deposit in 14 days to secure the booking, I'd be asking in additional places too!


----------

